# Chronic fever with Hashimotos?



## Jgarris84 (May 11, 2014)

I touched on this in my introduction, but I have been running fever constantly for the last 6 months (between 99.5-102 degrees fairenheight) I've been tested for every virus, fungus, mold, etc...and the only thing that is abnormal is my crp is slightly elevated. (Also tested for lupus, inflammatory markers, CT of my whole body done) ...so I'm hoping maybe it's the Hashimotos, my antibodies are 194 but they have always been in that range (normal <35) all my thyroid numbers are great on 60mg of Armour thyroid. Tsh 2.0 along with normal T3,T4 . The only thing I haven't done is a bone marrow biopsy which is pretty extreme considering I have no other symptoms besides the chills, cold sweats, aches that go with the fever. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? My next step will be a naturopath I guess since I've seen my pcp, endo, infectious dz doc, rheumatologist, and everyone is stumped. Any help is greatly appreciated! Sorry for the long rant I'm just desperate to find answers and get my life back. Thanks in advance


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you post your thyroid labs with ranges please?

I've not heard of a fever that high and that long due to a thyroid issue.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/free-t3/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Yes; we do need the results and the ranges in a row. Different labs use different ranges. Most of us would think 2.0 for TSH is high and the T4 and T3 are not that helpful.

The FREEs are the tests you need so please read the links above.

And......................have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## Jgarris84 (May 11, 2014)

Ok I will get those results thank you, I have them all at my work I don't remember them off hand, the temp usually stays around 100, but has shot up a few times to 101-102 . I have done an US and I was told my thyroid looked like "Swiss cheese" but I consulted an ENT and he said there was nothing worth a biopsy because nothing changed with it in the last 2 years.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It's not really considered a fever until it goes over 101.5, as I understand it. Too, our temperatures fluctuate during the day.

Just as a matter of ruling things out: are you over age 40 [menopausal]?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay; we will love it if you can do this. And by the way; what is your WBC count and have you been exposed to anything such as tick bites?


----------



## Jgarris84 (May 11, 2014)

Ok sorry took me so long but I have my free T3 is 2.5, and free T4 is 0.75 (a little low), I am 29 years old. I have been tested for lyme and have not been exposed to anything that I can think
Of although the infectious disease doc has tested me for all kinda of exotic viruses / diseases. I will do a nuclear indium scan next week where they "tag" my white blood cells then look at them by scan to see if they are attacking any specific place in my body. I'm so desperate for them to find something, although if it's part of the Hashimotos I would feel much better knowing that too. My WBC count is 11.7 so it is elevated like something is going on, just to find out what or if it's part of my immune thyroid response. So frustrating, thanks again for the responses! And it's been between 100-101.5 lately so I really don't think it's my normal fluctuations since a year ago my normal body temp was 97.8ish.


----------



## Jgarris84 (May 11, 2014)

I just got results from my indium scan of my whole body's white blood cell activity and all was normal, indicating no infections, so it may be either auto-immune or tumor...impatiently waiting to see what the next step will be


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

11.7 for WBC isn't that much over the high end of normal.


----------



## Jgarris84 (May 11, 2014)

Next thing now they want to do an MRI to check for pituitary tumor, I tell ya, if I don't have tumors before all of this I will by the time I'm done getting all of this radiation lol


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a pituitary microadenoma and underwent regular MRI's for a year to check the progress of the tumor.

Have you taken any anti-depressants? Some of them can cause the Prolactin to elevate and may be related to prolactinoma.


----------



## Jgarris84 (May 11, 2014)

Yes I've been on celexa since I was diagnosed with Hashimotos in 2011, my prolactin level is high and estrogen level really low, I'm also on birth control so I'm not sure if that plays a factor also but I know those levels can relate to pituitary tumors, along with headaches, loss of vision, and all of my other symptoms that I've always associated with the Hashimotos, at this point I almost hope they find something to know I'm not crazy


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hormones are a tricky area. They can affect a lot of things. I've also heard that headaches can be attributed to birth control. Glad they are going to do an MRI on the pituitary; do let us know the results.


----------



## Jgarris84 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks! Did my MRI today and it was normal, so my brain / pituitary is good. Last thing to check is bone marrow biopsy (ouch!!) so I'm more scared than ever :-/ if that's negative then I'm sure it's auto immune, and I'll have to deal, I'm having trouble finding a rheumatologist but guess that'll be my next adventure, I can't believe I've missed out on half the year already feeling like this, super bummed, as much as I didn't want a tumor I wish it were something I'd know of so I can fix it! Thanks for the input/concern!


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

my temps swing from 95-100.5 daily and change throughout the day. not much help as i dont get a high temp even though i always feel like ive got a fever


----------



## Jgarris84 (May 11, 2014)

I'm really hoping it's auto immune at this point, I've always had low temp with hashi, so it freaked me out more since it usually stays right at 100 now, auto-immune disease sucks but the fact that they can't pin point it sucks even more


----------



## Jgarris84 (May 11, 2014)

That does make me feel a little better though thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

If you are monitoring your temps, try to be sure it's consistent measuring and keep a log.  Taking a few different readings throughout the day, ideally between 9am - 3pm, works well.

Strange about the length of time you've had the high temps, though. On the plus side, glad your MRI was clean! But I know what you mean about halfway wanting to find something, at least so you can deal with it. Very frustrating.

The naturopath might be an interesting consult. The more people thinking outside the box, the better!


----------

